# Fluval FX5



## sixcichlid (Jun 21, 2011)

I inherited a 125g tank when I bought my house and it had 6 acei (electric blue) cichlids that were between 5" and 8" and were 11 years old or so. The tank was set up with an under gravel filter system with a powerhead 805 on either side of the tank. I had been cleaning the tank myself for several months, but I had a professional come and do it once because I was too busy. Next thing I know, the fish were acting strange and then started dying. I called around and a few people said that the filter system I am using is not ideal and I should switch to a canister. When I was down to 2 I bought the Fluval FX5 per recommondation of the guy at the aquarium store. 

My tank is set up on the shelf that was obviosly built for the tank on the landing of the stairs so when I set up the canister behind the tank, it was actually exactly even with the water level. I gave it a try anyway and the thing didn't sound right and really started cranking and then would stop pushing water out although the motor was still on.

I have a feeling that this canister isn't going to work with my current set up, but I was curious if anyone else had luck using this product when they couldn't set it up below the water level?

Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Gravity plays a key role in canister setups. Once siphon flow starts, it's down hill from there. If siphon doesn't flow right and things don't work right.

Some of the larger Eheims can get pretty long lengths on the hoses if you needed to separate it quite a bit. The problem with the FX5 is that damn ridged hose.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Did you watch the DVD and prime the filter right?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have no experience with the fluvals.Is there no way to place the filter under the tank?Possibly a closet access?


----------



## sixcichlid (Jun 21, 2011)

I am going to give it another try this weekend. I followed the instructions and the only thing I didn't do was put it 7.8" below water level. I have been toying with the idea of placing the tank in the utility closet below and drilling holes up to the tank, but that will require some work (and luck). I am just wondering if it will be worth it in the end since the under gravel system has been working successfully for over ten years.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Actually your tank was fine till someone else went in with their methods. we all have our own methods of tank maintenance in this field. UGF's are great filters if they are properly maintained. I am assuming the cleaning crew you hired did a massive water change and massive gravel vacuum which threw off the parameters and stressed out the fish.

You are witnessing stress. The job should have been done in two parts over a 4 week period. 
Congrats on the inheritance, my buddy just bought a house and it has a 75g in wall set up that I had to go get up and running for him. UGF plates are in there and functioning.

IF you have powerheads on the UGF uplift tubes, buy a few marineland 660R powerheads, reverse the flow and your UGF will run for decades with little to no maintenance.


----------



## Mushtang (Jun 15, 2011)

sixcichlid said:


> the under gravel system has been working successfully for over ten years.


I successfully raised Cichlids for years with a cannister filter (which sat in the base under the tank) and an under-gravel filter. It was a little difficult keeping the tank clean, since the bottom of the gravel would never get completely vacuumed well when I was doing water changes, and when I eventually broke down the tank the crud under the under-gravel filters was amazing.

For the past couple of years the tank was a regular tropical fish tank with the same set up, and when I broke it down a few weeks ago to completely clean it out (after the last fish died) the crud under the under-gravel filter was still amazing.

A conversation at a LFS with someone about filtration led me to want to remove the under-gravel filters. They explained that these filters would tend to trap stuff below them (all the crud I would see) which would eventually build up to the level where it would throw off the Nitrates. I was told the industry is getting away from the under-gravel filters because they just don't work as they were designed to, and cause more trouble than doing good.

They also pointed out that without those filters pulling all the crud through the gravel, vacuuming would be a much easier job to get the gravel clean, since the stuff to be removed would stay within the upper section of gravel - mostly.

That evening I pulled up all the under-gravel filters and used the air hoses to supply air stone bubbles under some of my bigger rock formations and plants.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

If it helps my fx5 isnt exactly 7.8 inches below water level. Its on the side of my tank and the tubes are also not cut to the specifications fluval says to. I had no choice its a big filter but it works the way i have it set up.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

reverse flow power heads do keep the UGF plates spotless as the water is filtered before it goes under the plates. LFS will tell you UGF's arent good because they make NO money on them.


----------



## Mushtang (Jun 15, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> reverse flow power heads do keep the UGF plates spotless as the water is filtered before it goes under the plates. LFS will tell you UGF's arent good because they make NO money on them.


Perhaps the problem with Under-Gravel Filters is that there's too much space below them. After removing them twice after they operated for years I can tell you that the plates were clean, but there was a large amount of stuff resting on the bottom of the tank below the plates.

Water coming up from below the plates doesn't move that fast below them to be able to bring that stuff up the tubes and into the tank for the canister filter to remove. So it accumulates, and can eventually mess with your water quality.

If there was only 1/8" or so below the plates, instead of the 3/4"-1" that I remember, the stuff might get sucked up the tubes.


----------



## sixcichlid (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the help! After much mulling I am going to take the canister back and stick with the filtration system I have. I have a feeling that the guy that came and cleaned wasn't familiar with that kind of system and kicked up stuff from underneath. I have since found the number of the guy that set the system up originally and has been maintaining over the last several years. He said he was aware of the drawbacks of UGFs when setting up, but it made the most sense in this case.

My only question now is about the reverse flow suggestions. So I have a powerhead on either side of the tank pulling up from the bottom...so is the suggestion that I add another powerhead that just runs in reverse or do I reverse the flow of the one or both of the existing ones every once in a while? On the same note, if there is gunk beneath the plates wouldn't that just blow out some bad stuff and screw up the sole survivor?

This guy is already jittery now so I am afraid that if I go down and clean under the plates it will be his demise...on the other hand I want to restock the tank so I don't want it to be dirty under there.


----------

